# Prefers toy over treat everytime



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

So my Nova loves fetch I throw it he retrieves but we have 2 problems, first when he fetches the dog and runs back he will run right by me. I call him and he will come to me and I grab him by the collar. Second he won't give up the ball, you can tell he wants to play fetch but as soon as I reach for the ball in his mouth he'll duck his head and if I manage to get my hands I have to pry open his mouth. 

He understands the clicker, I click he knows a treat is coming. I've tried to trade the ball for a treat but he wants the ball instead. I've tried ignoring him, (since he follows my every movement in the backyard), which works and he drops the ball, but as soon as I reach he'll out smart me by kicking the ball and picking it up.

So how do I teach my Nova to run right towards me after each throw, and how do I teach him to at least drop the ball and not "step" on it when I reach for it?


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I used two balls, throw one when he comes back I tell him to drop it and show him the other ball. He then drops the ball and I can throw the other ball and get the one he dropped. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach him to fetch usuing a long line. teach him "leave it",
"drop it", "give it to me" or whatever phrase you want for 
the release.


----------



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Angela I think I have a spare ball.

Doggiedad, the only problem with that is that he wont let the ball go unless he sees me ignoring him and when I reach in he'll pick it back up and chew on it


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Make "out" a game! He's clearly willing to play with you, so play back on your terms. Inside, when distractions aren't as big of an issue, make 'out' the most fun trick in the world. Have him retrieve a less-valuable toy and reward his 'out' with a controlled high-value toy. Control may mean having a ball on a length of rope that you can hold so he can't run off with it or may mean having him on leash for the same reason. Once he gets the 'out' command and is willing to play with you that way translate outside. Keep your high value toy (my crew go bananas for squeaky tennis balls) on your person and only fetch with a regular or lower level toy. This worked for my male.

Alternatively, play could stop completely when he does not relinquish the ball. Instead of going for it after he drops it, just quit the game entirely. Keep him on a drag lead and when he does not 'out' for you, pick up his leash and go back inside. He might well realize quite quickly that keeping a silly little ball isn't getting him what he ultimately wants.


----------



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

Marbury, he loves tennis balls, any and all tennis balls, I do have a tug-o-war rope we play with I can throw it and he'll fetch it. The previous owner taught him that it was bad to come into the house so he wont set a paw into the house. I tried the just stop playing completely for not dropping it card but I just feel so bad because I know he wants to play.

I did try the 2 ball game, at first it was working but then he would drop the ball half way back, and then he'll ignore one ball in particular


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Does your dog go crazy for his food? If so, try going into a confined area like a hallway in your house where the dog cant go anywhere, roll the ball have him go get it, when he gets to you give him a handful of food. He has to drop the ball to eat the food. You could also try skipping a meal to make him want the food more. 

If food isn't working you can do the same thing with two identical balls. In confined area, roll one ball, when he starts coming back make the second ball "active" and wait until he drops the first ball or make him put it in your hand then roll the second. Then repeat. 

Once this is going well you can move to an open area and do the same thing. Then start throwing/rolling the ball on one side of you and when returns, out and throw the second ball to the opposite side and repeat. That make you the "center" of the game. Literally. At first keep it short so he wants to play. When he's getting into it and the most excited, put it away and do it again later. This will make him want to play even more. If he doesn't want to come back, DON'T chase him. That becomes a fun game to him. Instead just end the game and try again later.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I would gat a ball with a rope on it or a tug, something that is easy for you to hold onto for practicing "out," or whatever command you use. Get him to grab the toy, play tug with him a little, then freeze and give him the command. If he doesn't release, gently work his mouth open by lightly grabbing the top of his muzzle and sticking you thumb and forefinger behind his canines. When he opens his mouth and releases the toy give him lots of praise and engage in play again. Rinse and repeat. He should get the idea that releasing the toy leads to more play time, while holding onto it just equals boring standing around time.

To get him to run to you instead of past you, try jogging backwards while making lots of exciting noise. Then when he comes near you grab his collar and give him lots of praise and pets, but DON'T take the ball right away. You want coming to you to be a good thing, not a "I'm just going to lose my ball so I definitely don't want to go over there" thing. After you praise and love THEN take the ball. And once again rinse and repeat. This is what I did with my aunt's pup, although she still plays the keep away game sometimes, but she's still a puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

cobra if he had an ultimatum between food/treats or a ball, he would go for the ball everytime, and he doesn't step a paw in the house the previous owners showed him its forbidden

Akari I haven't tried jogging backwards and getting his attention i'll try tonight on our walk/sprinting session


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I know dogs I have worked with are taught to want their toy more then food as a reward. These are working dogs though. You could try teaching him a command to let go. The dogs here are patrol dogs and the last thing you want is to stick your hand down to pick up their Kong when they are not through with it, so they are taught to "let go", "stop" and they drop it. Then it's back to work until they find another AID.

Same thing can be done with a pet. If he fetches the ball let's say and brings it back. Give him a command to "lay down" and "let it go", then reward him with the toy again when he does it. Hope this helps 

Oh, forgot to add, they will sometimes put their hand over the toy so you can't get it. 10x worse when you are working with a patrol dog. Can't be nervous about it or you will get bit. Again, this is working with working dogs though.


----------

